# what dus 'bump' mean ??



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

hii i am a newbie and i was jw when ppl are selling things ppl write'bump' as a comment what dus it mean??


----------



## Nacnud112 (Jul 21, 2008)

if you write bump the thread goes up


----------

